# WCS Echelon Road Pedals



## TM-17

saw an earlier post from 2007. 
Anyone using them?
How do you like?

Do these take the Delta cleat or Keo? I have been on 4 separate sites and 2 say delta 2 say keo cleats. 

How do they compare to Look?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

There's a thread regarding these pedals where I've posted some of our pro team opinions of these pedals. I personally use and love them. They are Keo _style _cleats but I don't recommend you use anything but the supplied cleats.


----------



## TM-17

Thanks for the reply and i read that thread. BUUUUTTTT. thats more of a sales rep kind of post.... Our products are great.... and yes they are. I have not seen anyone else. I have been trying to get a feel for how long they will last and any type of long term wear and tear reports. i have found NO complaints or issues with the pedal....


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Ha! Unfortunately that's all I can offer.


----------



## bold

Is there any measurement on the stack height? Do these have the same bearings as the Peloton?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

bold said:


> Is there any measurement on the stack height? Do these have the same bearings as the Peloton?


Good question. Here's all the the little details about those pedals you might not find too easily.

Total platform surface area – about 480 square mm.
Cleat to pedal platform contact surface area – about 220 square mm.
Q Factor (distance from face the crankarm to the center of the cleat body) – 52mm
Stack height (platform to top of cleat where the cleat meets the sole of the shoe) – 6.5mm
minimum and maximum release torque in Nm – Max 18.0 Nm / min 4.0 Nm


----------



## TM-17

[/attach]


----------

